# What to expect during first fertility appointment?



## Anne_Boleyn (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi all,

I've got my first fertility appointment coming up after me and my partner have done months of tests (blood tests, scans, smear test, semen analysis). What shall I expect? It will be a video consultation because of the pandemic and I wonder how best to prepare. Any tips and sharing of experiences is most welcomed! I want to make use of the appointment as best as I can as I know it's not easy to get these and we've got a limited time with the consultant.

Thanks so much, really appreciate your help! xx


----------

